

I miss Google wave - iamjdg
http://mashable.com/2009/05/28/google-wave-guide/

======
JeffL
It was so cool, except that the scroll bars were terrible and it didn't work
with existing email, so it wasn't really usable.

------
Fuzzwah
I had big dreams of creating an IT support contact system using Wave. I
imagined users initiating contact and being greeted by a robot which would ask
them for the basic details. Based on this information they would be picked up
by the appropriate support team member who would seamlessly take over the
conversation.

I could foresee that continuous improvement of the robot to include logic to
deal with common problems and questions would, over time, eat away at the
number of support tickets which were mundane "easy fixes".

Then Wave "died" and I took a new job where dealing with helpdesk ticketing
systems wasn't a pressing concern any more.

------
MattBearman
Two things surprised me about this:

1 - I can't believe its's been over 4 year since Wave launched (and flopped)

2 - In those 4 years, UI trends have changed a lot. The UI in that screenshot
looks horribly dated.

~~~
tzakrajs
To be fair, Wave looked dated when it came out.

------
jagger27
It's seems Apache Wave has moved from SVN to git since the last time I checked
it out. Does anyone know if the project is still alive?

------
m52go
Misleading title...should be: _Google Wave: A Complete Guide (2009)_

But yes, I miss it too.

------
norswap
Well it's not like it's gone anywhere, you can still run an Apache Wave server
if you want. Sure it's annoying to have to setup a server. I'm surprised a
commercial hosting service hasn't sprung up.

------
LeslieOA
I miss Google Wave too. Seems stagnant, if not dead. :-(

------
nobodysfool2
Rizzoma, Kune, Novell Vibe, Google Wave is still alive.

------
iamjdg
the google inbox announcement made me think of google wave. ahead of its time.
maybe they will bring it back modernized...

------
mindcrime
So jump in and help keep it alive... it's Open Source now and an Apache
Software Foundation incubator project.

[http://incubator.apache.org/wave/](http://incubator.apache.org/wave/)

~~~
iamjdg
thanks for the link!

